
'My 7-Step Plan to Destroy America' - yiedyie
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2014/04/my_7step_plan_to_destroy_america.html
======
smacktoward
_> Then I would place all these subjects off-limits... taboo to talk about._

And yet here you are, talking about them! And there are no secret police
dragging you away, or fines being imposed, or really any punishment at all.

It's a miracle!

